# Thinking of Buying an A6 3.0 TFSI so Did a Mockup of How I'd Build Mine



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So I'm thinking of buying an A6 3.0 TFSI CPO next year when our TT S line competition goes away. We'd likely run it as a project car, though OEMplus all the way as that tends to be a strong theme in my own personal car style. I've started playing around mocking up the cars I'm thinking about buying and this one is my current favorite. What you're seeing here is a basic exterior shot based on a black optic A6 S line from the German market configurator. I've added B8 RS 4 wheels and RS brakes with wave rotors from a similar image of an RS 4, plus lowered it a bit. Of course there's more we'd do, but I like this look on the outside because it's subtle and factory-looking, but unlike any other A6 out there.

Let me know what you think, or if you have any other ideas.


----------



## 1sfg (Jan 21, 2014)

Late to the party, but looks pretty good. Did you end up pulling the trigger? Not sure I'd bother with the RS4 brakes over something presumably less expensive like say the S6 brakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Have not yet. I checked with a source at Audi Accessories and he compared the offset. The center bore for those wheels works, but the offset is a bit aggressive. That's a shame because I'm of the opinion that wheel is one of the best looking Audi makes.

S-car brakes are Brembos, so that's probably not a bad way to go. Then again, S6 may not be a bad way to go either. There was a black/black at at a local Lexus dealer for $65K, which is basically a wholesale number. That nets you the brakes, DSG, upgraded interior and obviously the 4.0 TFSI. Seems like a hell of a deal. 

We're looking at a few options. We may go new S4 as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I also recently did this mockup for a #FotoshopFriday post. RS 6 isn't sold here obviously, but I saw TAG Motorsports did a B8 RS 4 sedan conversion and European Car was shooting it for a feature, posting pics on Facebook. Doing a similar conversion to an S6 would be pretty amazing for obvious reasons. Hmmmm.


----------



## soslower (May 31, 2012)

OMg! I love it! Here is my a6. Looking for some euro headlights to finish it off. And some wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice S line. Check with EuroPrice for the headlights. Which wheels are you thinking of?


----------



## hkaushik (Feb 13, 2015)

@[email protected] - what did you get finally? 

TortoiseA6


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

hkaushik said:


> @[email protected] - what did you get finally?
> 
> TortoiseA6


We ended up picking up an allroad. The S6 was tempting as 2013 models are really soft on pricing and are a fantastic performance bargain, but we wanted to build an allroad before B9 comes so went with that.


----------



## hkaushik (Feb 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We ended up picking up an allroad. The S6 was tempting as 2013 models are really soft on pricing and are a fantastic performance bargain, but we wanted to build an allroad before B9 comes so went with that.


Oh man. That is great.I have always loved the allroad. For my first car in the States, it was between the a4 and the allroad but I couldnt find an allroad configured even close to how I wanted it - had literally 2 days only to get a car. Ended up with an A4 which lasted for about 11months  

TortoiseA6


----------

